# MTH One Guage Diesels?



## Dreamtalker (Dec 27, 2007)

Has anyone bought MTH/Railking One Gauge Locomotive's? I like the pro sound in the Diesels and the details, but here I go again with Gauge sheesh. However if someone has had no problems in operation. Please share your thoughts and opinions. They also seem affordable


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Terry.... I am an O gauger moving in to G gauge. I have 6 MTH "G" gauge engines.... 
Used Big Boy 1/32 MTH runs like a Champ on 11 ft Dia curves... 
New 1/32 Triplex ... New Engine runs perfect... Tender slides jamb on Split Jaw rerailers... 
New 1/32 MTH F7-AA runs like a Champ too.. 
New 1/32 MTH 4 axle Dash 8 runs perfectly.... 
Friends 1/32 6 axle Dash 8 pulls even more load.... 
New 1/32 MTH GG1... still in box... never run... But heard it is GOOD puller.... 
New MTH 4-6-4 1/32 Hudson. Bad puller... I wasted $650 here.... 
Friends MTH GS-4 Daylight 1/32... 1/2 bad puller but it needs a full 22 volts to be 1/2 Good..... 

All MTH testing done on 2 layouts with both having a 2.4% uphill grade.... 

In terms of "Turn Key" buy & run with features... MTH 1/32 are top notch, except for two weaklings. 

Running MTH 1/32 on Z-4000 AC power gives most bells & whistles. 

They run on DC fine too with a loss of a few features. 

Den Mayer GBay, WI 

PS: I have a bevy of PIKO Taurus's & Aristocraft locos too.. 
A Piko Taurus has a pull similar to an Aristo E8... 17 freight cars up a 2.4% grade... with a 11 ft Diameter curve. 
I use Aristo 332 SS Track in the 8 ft "pipe" lengths....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to derail the topic, but what features do you give up running DC? 

Greg


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought someone might ask the question....... What feature does DC power eliminate.... 

I have all the MTH accessory equipment to test DCS DC or AC control.... but I have not tried nor proved this in Fact yet.... 

I believe DCS DC speed control using MTH TIU equipment is one..... Per Ray Manley RR site......... 

2nd item lost is simple conventional AC track voltage control when not using a Z-4000 AC transformer.... 
The second item (Conventional DC voltage track power control should work with an Aristo Train Engineer unitr....... 

Then there is just really one DCS Radio Control feature lost..... DCS Remote speed control... 

Next time I'll not talk about things I have not tested.. 

After 2.5 years work..... My 340 ft elevated Curved ladder layout is totally runnable using 4 Track blocks for now.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

The catch is: 

a] DC power to the track directly 
b] DC fed to a TIU. 

Most folks assume that "DC power" means choice [a]. 
The difference is really whether you use the TIU and therefore DCS [regardless of AC or DC power, or STRAIGHT conventional DC. 
If you are NOT using DCS then the functions are severely limited. 

Gary Raymond did a two part series in GR on installing batteries [DC] and a TIU board in a trailing car to control an MTH Big Boy. 
I plan to do the same for my SP Black Widow Fs, SP Daylight PAs and VO1000 switchers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, I never consider running MTH on straight DC, I just like regulated DC and the TIU as opposed to unregulated AC and the TIU. 

Thanks for the explanation... 

Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I would highly recommend the MTH Big Boy (if you can find one) and the VO Switcher. Both run and pull great out of the box. 

Converted the Big Boy to battery DCS and doing the same for VO. Elimates problematic skates and track signal issues. 

Check Garden Railways Oct and Dec 2010 issues for Gary Raymond battery DCS conversion. 

Also the Triplex is very complex with many parts and is very fragile in my opinion. Long history of damage during shipment. 

Have heard only good reports on MTH One Gauge Diesel line. VO has metal frame and nice detail too. 

DC power control allows only forward/reverse and standing sounds. AC power pack control adds bell and horn/whistle features. 

Let us know what selection you make.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Dreamtalker, there is an MTH PS2 complete operating system for sale here in the classifieds if interested. Your private email is set to off on here, just so you know!! Regal


----------

